# Rockmans Report Mille Lacs Lake Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics

Hot, hot, hot. That is what it was all weekend. The shallow water rock bite has moved into the deep-water rocks and gravel bars. This weekend was not a good one for us in the Red door tournament. It seemed like all of the slot fish that were on our spots were all replaced by fish in the 12 to 13 inch range. We weighed 3 fish the first day and 2 fish the second day. We worked our rocks over with just 5 weigh fish for 7 lbs. We had a great year in the tournaments, with a 3rd place finish in the Wave Wacker and a 5th place finish in the Hunters tournament. This is the 1st year we did not cash a check in the Red Door tournament. The bites just were not there for us. The mayfly hatch is almost over and that will mean crank baits will be the ticket in the weeks to come. We saw a lot of fish suspended out over the mud flats; we could not get any of them to go. The spinner bite is starting to take off on the gravel bars, just not a lot of fish to keep. But if you do not mind catch and release then spinner those fish. There is still a lindy rig bite, just make sure that you work them slow no matter where you do it. Bobbers are still giving up fish at night on any of the structure, just get off of them about ¼ to ½ of a mile. Fish are on top of the mud flats and gravel bars early in the morning, then get off of the top of the flat in the afternoon. The 2 deep water rock humps out in front of the resort are starting to give up their bounty the past few days, just not a lot of slot fish. Many of the fish out there are out of the slot on the larger side. The slot will change on the 15th of the month to 0 - 22 inches with one over 28 inches. That will make for some heavy stringers in the last few tournaments of the season for Mille Lacs. There are a lot of fish from 21 to 22 inches out there. Summer is finally here so get up here before the summer turns to fall. It is not that far off
Be safe
We will see you
When we see you.
Rockman


----------

